# Micro SD Card not detected



## ktran558

I have a 512 MB Micro SD card. A few weeks ago the card was working just fine, until one day I put the memory card into the phone after transferring music onto it and it would not detect the card AT ALL. I then put the card back into its adapter then into the computer (I have a built-in SD card reader) and it didn't detect it. I also tried putting it into a camera to see if it would be detected but that didn't work either. Yesterday, I tried putting the card into the phone to see if it would work again and this time it detected it but it says, "memory card has an unrecognized format. would you like to reformat?" so then i clicked yes and it then says error! Then, I tried putting it into the computer one last time and the computer still didn't detect it, i've even tried different computers. 
What should I do? How can i get it to be detected on my computer and work again?


----------



## sobeit

run error check on card. 

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/315265


----------



## soumyadipr

My memory card got corrupted and I tried all kinds of software but to no avail. So I sent it to Recoverfab, a lab in Germany. And within a couple of hours of them getting my mail, they sent me an email with samples of my photos. It was absolutely incredible and I must say the guys are really very helpful and friendly. If you need any help, you can find them at http://card-recovery.biz/us/service.php.


----------

